# 2 Questions - Pygmys



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, well maybe not 2 questions. 1 question, 1 answer. lol

I mentioned in another thread that I got a Pygmy kid for Christmas from my grandparents. Today, we went back to buy her sister so she has a friend. She's no longer crying and is thrilled to have her sister back. The answer - She's not 8 weeks old like we were told... The breeders website says they were born Nov 10. Which makes them roughly 6.5 weeks today. 
http://www.futurevisionsfarms.com/goats ... s_for_sale

Next, my actual question. 1st doeling came with a small baggie of food. My grandparents bought a huge bag of Kid Starter which looks similar to the pellets she came with, but there appears to be some molasses and maybe corn mixed in. Since I've switched the food, Noel (doeling #1) has gotten diarrea (sp?). Is this normal when switching food? I know my dog has had issues with different food, I'd assume a goat would. They have both been wormed and had all their shots, from what I was told.

Suggestions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first off those are not purebred pygmies sorry 

to bad you couldnt leave them with mom -- they need mom for much longer. Can you try giving a bottle? 

any switch of food needs to be done slowly. Did you do this?

is the diarrhea really bad smelling? the stress of being removed from mom at such a young age can cause a flair up of coccidia. 

give her 3-6ccs of pepto and if it doesnt clear up in 12-24 hours then you need to get her stools tested for cocci.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm upset enough about this as it is.

a) I couldn't switch food slowly because I had about a sandwich bag full of her original food and no further knowledge of what it was. My grandparents said this bag of feed came from the breeders farm. I guess they bought it off them? I'm not sure.

b) The poop doesn't smell any worse than her regular poop did.

c) I'm pretty sure these little girls are weaned. I've tried to nuzzle and offer fingers for Noel, but she seems to have no interest in nursing. I've been around calves before and all they want is to suck. Noel doesn't seem to want/need it anymore. I'm hoping it's a good sign. She's eating well, as is Holly.

I'll try the Pepto in the morning, I'll have to have my husband pick it up on his way home tomorrow. I have none here. Thank you!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Also, not really concerned if they're purebreds. I was interested in ND's and Noel was a gift. I got her sister because I knew where she was. lol They're cute enough, breed doesn't really matter as long as it's miniature. My husband thinks full sized goats are too big for us. :roll: lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the farm might have weaned them already -- some do wean early -- but most kids who are dam raised show no interest in fingers or anything like it since they are use to an udder. I am still baffled as to how such a farm could sell such young kids (oh well). 


the food might not be the culprit as like I said the stress of being alone, pulled from mom, change in environment etc can cause flair ups of parasites in goats. I hope this is not the case and she is just having some irregularity


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I only know enough about goats to get me by, but even a newb like myself shows some concern with removing babies from a mother so young. As I understand it, these people are going thru a divorce and are divying up animals to sell. Their loss, my gain I suppose. It could have been much worse I'm sure.

I'm hoping the poop issue is stress/new food. It's only been going on for a day. I noticed it when I got home from work this afternoon. She's been fine since we've had her. She started the other brand of food yesterday evening. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

most likely the food. But always good to be on top of it just in case.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ewww...diarrea...not good. Definately need to get that cleared up asap. I agree with Stacey, could definately be a cocci issue. It would be best to take a sample into the vet to see what's going on. I don't think it's the change of food, but is possible. Unfortunately 6 weeks is much to early to wean the kids, but since it's to late they're going to need extra care. Unlike calves, most kids won't suckle on thumbs and fingers or look for something to nurse. If they were dam raised they will be really hard to get on a bottle, but if I were you i'd definately try. Very irresponsible for the breeder to pull those kids off so young. I hope you can get it cleared up soon, the longer it lasts, the more dehydrated the kid will become.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Where do you suggest that I look for bottles and milk replacement? Will they take it? If they don't, then what?

Another question: If I put these girls in the barn, will they require a heat lamp? It's been in the high 30s. My father said they were with all the other goats outside.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since they have been inside you will want to introduce them outside when its a bit warmer - or move them out to the garage for a couple days etc. You want them to be able to regulate their temperature properly.


as to bottles - I just use regular human baby bottles and cows milk


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thought I'd pop in to let you guys know that Noel's poops are back to mostly normal. They're pellets, but clumped together. I've never been so happy to see sh*t. lol 

I rigged a temporary goat pen for them and they have their own outdoor enclosure. I made sure to put netting up to keep the chickens away. Just in case. The girls seem to be happy. They were out there this afternoon bouncing around and trying to climb the "toys" I gave them. I'll upload some pictures in a minute 

Thank you for alllllll the help, I'm probably getting annoying at this point. :worried:


----------

